# Bubble Fish Question



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

I recently added a bubble fish to my 10 gallon aquarium and I have a problem already!

I put the fish in without putting netting over the filter, and lo and behold when I got home from school today I found my bubble fish caught in the filter; it's cheek tore.

My question is, how long will this take to grow back? Do I need to do anything special to the water? 

I have one more goldfish in my aquarium as well, so I want to make sure she's going to be okay.

Also, does anyone have any tips for taking care of a bubble fish?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is that one of those goldfish with the huge eye pouches?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, the fish has two huge bubbles underneath its eyes.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd say get some medication that treats infections, especially if the little guy's injury starts showing strange colors.
When they get torn (or popped) it's likely they will take a long time to grow back and if they ever do, probably won't be even with the other one. 
The next step would be getting a bigger tank. It will be difficult for goldfish to grow to their full potential in only a 10 gallon. And I imagine it won't heal as well as it should if it is crowded, either. How big are your goldies?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no such thing as a bubble fish..
whith the goldfish there is the "bubble eye"..
and there is the "celestial".....of course you can tell the celestial because their eyes face up..


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Its a bubble eye goldfish and I'm pretty sure that it isn't going to grow back and as others said, a 10 gallon is way too small for two goldfish in the long run anyways


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> I'd say get some medication that treats infections, especially if the little guy's injury starts showing strange colors.
> When they get torn (or popped) it's likely they will take a long time to grow back and if they ever do, probably won't be even with the other one.
> The next step would be getting a bigger tank. It will be difficult for goldfish to grow to their full potential in only a 10 gallon. And I imagine it won't heal as well as it should if it is crowded, either. How big are your goldies?


One is 4 inches, and the fish with the bubbles for cheeks is 2 inches long. 

Thanks for the advice, I had read somewhere else that it might not grow back which upsets me. I feel so badly for the little thing.

I'll make sure to keep an eye on it and see if an infection develops.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2009)

lohachata said:


> no such thing as a bubble fish..
> whith the goldfish there is the "bubble eye"..
> and there is the "celestial".....of course you can tell the celestial because their eyes face up..


I'm not a fish expert, I just know these as bubble fish, and when you google "bubble fish" a picture that looks like my fish pops up. And when I asked for a bubble fish at petsmart, the woman knew what I was talking about so that's why I called it that, figured it would be a safe name.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

garfield..
i am an advocate of us learning the proper names for the fishes we keep.the more wqe know about our pets;the better we are able to take proper care of them..
today it is easy to find information on the internet..when i started keeping fish ; there was no internet..
but today;everybody is so dependent upon the internet ; that without it almost the entire youth of the world would not be able to function..that is because they have not had to do without it.have not been trained to garner critical information from books and other sources..
we have an entire generation of experts on tropical fish that give out masses of information on animals that they have never seen except for what they pulled up on google..
not your fault garfield..you did the only thing you knew how to do..
just pray that your doctors aren't using google to find out and treat whatever ailment that you might get..now that; would be interesting...


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

The bubble sac may or may not grow back, time will tell. I would suggest make sure your water is very clean to prevent infection from occurring. Since bubble eye goldfish have very fragile eye sacs, you should make sure your tank has absolutely nothing sharp in it and get a sponge or some other DIY cover for your filter intake to prevent future accidents. A lot of people even go bare bottom on the tank so the eye sacs don't get torn on sharp gravel.

As others have said, you should consider upgrading your tank to a larger size, say 30 gallons or so, to keep two goldfish healthy.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2009)

lohachata said:


> garfield..
> i am an advocate of us learning the proper names for the fishes we keep.the more wqe know about our pets;the better we are able to take proper care of them..
> today it is easy to find information on the internet..when i started keeping fish ; there was no internet..
> but today;everybody is so dependent upon the internet ; that without it almost the entire youth of the world would not be able to function..that is because they have not had to do without it.have not been trained to garner critical information from books and other sources..
> ...


I wish I knew the real name for this fish because then it would be easier to find out more information on it. Petsmart is usually pretty good about putting the real names on the outside of the tanks, but there was nothing on the one this fish came out of. 

I'm a total newbie when it comes to fish despite having my last one for 9 years. I didn't realize how many different types of goldfish there were until I typed "goldfish" into google.

Is it possible that there is no name for this fish? I know that last time I was on here I had a problem with my painted Tetras and everybody told me that painted Tetras are dyed.....they're not 100% real.

Sorry if my last response came across as rude. I do use the internet for everything, but what can I say, I work in IT so it comes with the territory.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The proper common name for these fish is "Bubble Eye Goldfish". The scientific name for any goldfish is "Carassius auratus". The bubble usually heals, but it will look deformed after it heals. I will also agree with the other members in that you should upgrade your tank to a 25g to 40g tank. The general rule with goldfish is 15g for the first and 10g for any more. Goldfish can live up to 40 years and can reach a length of 14 inches if properly cared for.


----------

